# hoyt cam lean



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

hello I have a 2014 carbon spyder and I made a new set of threads for it but it seems that no matter what I do I have a slight lean on the upper cam and I was wondering how do you guys eliminate it. thanks


----------



## Hoytjosh (Jan 30, 2014)

You are almost always going to need to have some amount of lean to your cam to get it to shoot properly. For that bow I would, when the bow isn't drawn, lay an arrow against the left side of the top cam and have the shaft about 1/16" off of the right side of the string at the top of the center serving. That would be a good starting point


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

If you are rt handed, you may move the cam to the left with shims.


----------



## bowyerlife (Feb 3, 2017)

It is all about putting twists in the yokes. Usually one only has 2-5 twists and the other has 5-10 twists. you need to get the bow in time, centershot the rest, then see what paper tear you get. if its nock left, put twists into the left yoke. Remember that whatever twists go in one side, you need to take the same number out of the other side.

AND.... the cams shouldn't have come off the axle from the factory unless something crazy happened... so the spacers should be good to go. no shimming necessary on a new Hoyt bow as far as I've ever seen. jee wiz people are nuts.


----------



## bowjdg (Mar 14, 2017)

this is all really good!


----------



## horsehands (Jul 25, 2012)

If you are real ambitious, you can swap the limbs in an X pattern and see if it helps. Sometimes yes......sometimes no.


----------



## Hank LX (Sep 1, 2006)

I agree with the above comments. On my Carbon Element RKT I tried twisting the yoke to have NO lean, but it wasn't shooting optimally. I experimented with adding back some lean (half yoke twists, re-test, repeat)until I found the sweet spot. Paper tuning gets you close but fine tuning at distance will get you on the money


----------

